# Do You Take Your Kids Camping During The School Year?



## sia (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi I purchased my camper pretty late in the season. Now that I have a real camper I wouldn't mind camping until Oct. It pretty cold in Ct in the fall. I was wondering if you take your children camping during the school year. I did take them at the end of the school year. The start of the school year is different though. With sports and activities. This is my daughters first year of kindergarden. (she is not happy about it at all).

Maybe if she knows she has to go to school during the week and we can camp on the weekend for a while. It won't be so hard on her. I will just have to drive back and forth to the other kids sports weekend. YUK


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

We do on occasion, but our weather is much different from y'all's. Our State Park is only about a 20 minute drive away, too, if you can get reservations, and it's not that hard in the "off season."

That makes it fairly easy to camp during school but you might find that to be different in your case.

BTW, your DD will enjoy Kindergarten, I'm sure, once she gets used to it.

Mark


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

YES... We have left as soon as the bell rang on Friday!!!

I have taken them out of school on a Friday







(educators frown on that though) ...to leave Thurs.
That was just once though...







(we all had the Friday Flu!!!







)

By all means if you can organize during the week to leave on a Friday then ...GO FOR IT!!









MaeJae


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

We camp year round.


----------



## bmxmom (Jun 3, 2005)

We camp year round. We race the FLorida state bmx season which is Nov through May and have taken many a Friday off. The kids let their teachers know on Monday and their work is done and turned in before we leave. Regular camping (not bmx) we leave on Fridays after school or plan them on three day weekends. We are gone at least once a month during the school year. I am a teacher too.

Anne


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

We have left Friday as soon as the kids got home from school and come back Sunday afternoon. The problem is when sports start up again many of our Saturday's are filled up. They may miss a day in October as we're trying to attend the Southern Cal Rally.


----------



## BritsOnTour (Sep 15, 2006)

We do the Friday thing a lot!

Also last year, took them out for 3 days to attend the rally in OC, Md. We always take them out for a week's skiing in February too - needless to say, we get the call from the Principal each year but so far, it's been OK. I always make them read, journal and do math while we're away so they can prove they studied.

Mine are still in Elementary School, life may change once we get to 6th grade. We also have the sport's issue but decided a few years ago that family camping trips were more important than their games so they have to miss at least 3 each season. The coaches aren't happy but we are!


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

As long as the boys continue to get good grades I don't have any problem taking them out of school for a day or two to go camping(translated fishing).


----------



## Chestnut (Aug 21, 2006)

Yes, we do. I might pick them up an hour or two early on Friday to get a jump on traffic. Fall camping is so great! I'd hate to have our family miss out on it.

I just made reservations for the Halloween fun at Jellystone in Hagerstown over Columbus Day weekend.

Jessica


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

Absolutely!

Just like all the others, we go on a 3 day weekend or may take him out of school on a Fri.

We also take him out for a week of education on the business of entertainment and cartoon mimicry (Disney)

If/When my son stops getting straight A's I will worry about taking him out of school.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

webeopelas said:


> If/When my son stops getting straight A's I will worry about taking him out of school.


Are you saying I should worry?


----------



## Paul W. (Apr 14, 2007)

sia said:


> Hi I purchased my camper pretty late in the season. Now that I have a real camper I wouldn't mind camping until Oct. It pretty cold in Ct in the fall. I was wondering if you take your children camping during the school year. I did take them at the end of the school year. The start of the school year is different though. With sports and activities. This is my daughters first year of kindergarden. (she is not happy about it at all).
> 
> Maybe if she knows she has to go to school during the week and we can camp on the weekend for a while. It won't be so hard on her. I will just have to drive back and forth to the other kids sports weekend. YUK


I can totally relate to your situation. When my 2 sons were smaller we had to sacrifice our fall camping for soccer. We're currently on our second go around, this time with 2 girls. We did something this year that has made it much easier to camp as well as keep up with our commitments. We now keep our OB at a seasonal site that is a little less than an hour from our home. It enables us to pick up and go without the hassle of a huge pack up or long travel time. Sometimes we go early on a Sat. morning after Fri. night activities and still have time for a full weekend. We don't have to worry about getting turned away from a full campground just because we didn't arrive on Fri. We have also returned early on Sunday mornings when they have to accolyte at church. Happy camping!!


----------



## Zymurgist (Apr 2, 2007)

It might be chilly in CT but your Outback will keep you warm when needed, along with a nice fire outside.

Fall is to me is the best season to be outdoors, leaves changing, bugs are going away, we get a lot of migratory birds down this way.

Our problem is the whole soccer thing with the 9 year old, he's on a travel soccer team so our commitments are pretty strong, and almost every weekend. What we are planning on doing is making reservations near a couple of the away games, that way we get to camp and make sure he's at his games.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

We use the Outback until the end of October we make the last trip one of Normandy Farm's Halloween weekends after that DW says put it away for the winter unless we head to Florida Thanksgiving week. There is no reason not to use it the heater will keep it warm enough. You should try to hit a Halloween weekend at Strawberry Park in Preston Ct or Normandy Farms in Foxboro Ma the kids will love it.

John

We use the Outback until the end of October we make the last trip one of Normandy Farm's Halloween weekends after that DW says put it away for the winter unless we head to Florida Thanksgiving week. There is no reason not to use it the heater will keep it warm enough. You should try to hit a Halloween weekend at Strawberry Park in Preston Ct or Normandy Farms in Foxboro Ma the kids will love it.

John


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

campmg said:


> If/When my son stops getting straight A's I will worry about taking him out of school.


Are you saying I should worry?
[/quote]

Not at all if you are happy with the grades he is getting and it is consistent. I would have to question my taking him out of school if his grades dropped. Not because they are not all A's in themselves, but because it is a decrease from what he was doing before.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

When the girls were younger, we would take them out early on a Friday to get a jump on the weekend, more so in the spring when the school year was winding down than in the fall right after school starts.

We're glad we made the effort to take lots of weekend trips when they were younger, our kids are starting high school this fall and the schedules keep getting busier as they get older. So busy that the last time we were out was memorial day weekend so take advantage of the time when they are young!!

Mike


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

Yep we check-out on Friday's also.
We even had child services call once. It seems some school systems use DEFACS as their investigation department.

After a good fight our School Board now "allows" families in our county 5 "educational" absences per year.


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

We love to camp spring and fall. We have found it is nice to find a campground with a reasonable drive distance and a nice off season "no tow rate". That way you can park the Outback on weekend and just return the next to a ready to go camp site.

Just is case you haven't heard of "no tow" there are campgrounds that will in off peak times allow you to reserve consecutive weekends and leave the trailer no fee during the week. Some you only pay for the nights you camp others have a small charge for electric etc. for the days the trailer is on the site and you don't use it.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

We pull them out to camp. Her grades are so bad it wouldent really make a difference....would you like frys with that. JUST KIDDING. As long at they are doing good we go and try to get work for the road if needed.

That will be 5.19$ please pull to the first window......


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

happycamper said:


> We love to camp spring and fall. We have found it is nice to find a campground with a reasonable drive distance and a nice off season "no tow rate". That way you can park the Outback on weekend and just return the next to a ready to go camp site.
> 
> Just is case you haven't heard of "no tow" there are campgrounds that will in off peak times allow you to reserve consecutive weekends and leave the trailer no fee during the week. Some you only pay for the nights you camp others have a small charge for electric etc. for the days the trailer is on the site and you don't use it.


Now that's interesting. I think a nice Southern Company CG near us does this.


----------



## The Stephensons (Jul 10, 2007)

Our kids aren't in school yet, but we plan to homeschool and actually look forward to camping and traveling in the "off" season during the school year!


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

battalionchief3 said:


> We pull them out to camp. Her grades are so bad it wouldent really make a difference....would you like frys with that. JUST KIDDING. As long at they are doing good we go and try to get work for the road if needed.
> 
> That will be 5.19$ please pull to the first window......


BUHAHahahahahahaha!! Too funny.... (you made me spit out my soda)


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

I'm a teacher and I'm all for taking the time you need to make memories with your family! Like Mike said, treasure the time you have while they're young, as they grow, their schedules get hectic...

some schools/teachers frown on the "friday flu" but I say my kids are getting as much of an education with me on a camping trip as they are in school. I always call them out sick, that way no one can say anything about too many unexcused absences!

Hope to see you at the NE rally in Sept!


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

We camp year around, In the winter we go to a lake that is only 45 minutes from here. The winter camping is the best, plus we might get some rain and that makes it that muck better. My Son gets enough Holidays and teacher days off to take several long weekend trips. Summer is our most un-favorite time to camp unless we are at the coast and really the Fall is the best time to camp on the coast, no people and great weather.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Alot of our trips are during the school year
The way I see it the kids need a break and just to get away from things just like us

Don


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

battalionchief3 said:


> We pull them out to camp. Her grades are so bad it wouldent really make a difference....would you like frys with that. JUST KIDDING. As long at they are doing good we go and try to get work for the road if needed.
> 
> That will be 5.19$ please pull to the first window......


OMG!!!!


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

With my oldest son, I definitely pulled him out of school early on Friday (usually 1:30-2P, as he had PE last), as I worked 3-11 alot, and that was "our time" when I was off for the weekend. NO WAY would I undo what I did. Did it affect his grades? He's 22, a dean's list college student, very mature for his age, and he's STILL my baby!







That time of family outings is NOT wasted time, for sure. Cherish every minute you can of it!
Darlene


----------



## MattS (Oct 15, 2006)

The Stephensons said:


> Our kids aren't in school yet, but we plan to homeschool and actually look forward to camping and traveling in the "off" season during the school year!


Another great benefit of homeschooling- we're in the same boat right now


----------



## ROO-ING (Jun 24, 2006)

Although I don't like to take the kids out of school I do... At least 2x a year I pull them out for a Family day. During the summer it is hard for me to take vacation because of my occupation so Spring and Fall are the best times for us to go camping or on vacation.

A couple of years ago I met a milestone in life, age 40, and I was not taking it lightly. I booked a week long trip to Disneyland and everyone played hokey. My kids read everyday and kept a Journal of their trip.

As I told the principal I only turn 40 once. Then again I have not aged since then. lol

Donna


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> The way I see it the kids need a break and just to *get away from things just like us*


Don, so if you take them with you how can they get away from things *just like you*?









Mark


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

mswalt said:


> > The way I see it the kids need a break and just to *get away from things just like us*
> 
> 
> Don, so if you take them with you how can they get away from things *just like you*?
> ...


 I have no problems taking Kid out of school like it was said early we all need breaks from work and school.
Treasure the moments you have now because one day they won't want to go because all they will want to do is hang out with there friends

Willie


----------



## girard482 (Jun 24, 2007)

We usually pull our 10yr.old out the week of Memorial day(4 days) and one or two days in Oct. since we mostly camp spring and fall ,and always check the school calendar for those 3 day weekends.Her school always seem to have an in-service day on a Friday. and of course as long as those grades are good! We've been doing it since kindergarden.


----------



## courtsfamily (Jun 8, 2006)

We have kids 7th grade, 2nd grade and a 4 yr old and we camp year round. We have a place we ride dirt bikes and 4 wheelers nearby and there are several state parks within a 90 minute drive, too. we camp about 1x a month during school and leave as soon as school is out on Fridays and take advantage of the 3 day w/e, too. It's a traditon for us to take a 4 day w/e in May for Mothers day. We live in Texas, so after our state standardized tests are over in April, school is pretty much on autopilot til summer. We take a Friday and Monday and get a jump start on summer before the heat settles in. I've found it depends alot on the teachers and principals of the school as to how they react to absences due to camping. Some are all for it and understand and others are much less enthusiastic. Again, my kids grades are a big factor in if they get to go - my son learned that last year when he almost didn't get to go b/c of a grade. We had made alternate arrangements for him to stay with a friend while we went - not fair to punish all of us just b/c he cant perform the way he is capable. He learned a valuable lesson and pulled his grade up and was able to go. Good luck with your trips!!

Courts Family


----------



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

Yes, but we never take them out of school for it. It has to be a day they have off or something. I have asked before and the wife say NO.


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

Yes,
In our County, leaving after noon is not an absence, Friday PM is when we try to leave to beat the Atlanta traffic.
Careful planning usually works, as we also have Scout Camping trips as well as Outback camping.

Dave


----------

